# This video just made my mood from happy to sad..



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

It shows the after math of an Abortion.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?eurl=http%3A%...p;v=hevgsfY7baI

Normally sh*t like this doesn't bother me, But to think an hour ago I didn't care weather or not abortions were going on.

Now I'm just like 'what the f*ck' To see how SMALL they are in such a short period of time is just unreal!.Looking at those little arms, legs, bodies just makes me sad.

What's your comment on the video and Abortions? How did you feel after watching it?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

very hard to watch


----------



## Prez44203 (Oct 10, 2007)

Is it any better for a child to grow up and suffer for 60+ years because his real parents can't take care of him and he went from foster home to foster home without ever getting a real family? Not only is a child an amazing burden on parents who aren't ready for one, but an unwanted child is, in himself, his own burden. I'm not condoning abortions as a form of birth control, as it should not be, but to parents who took precautions against conceptions, or rape victims, etc., the option should definitely be there.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Honestly...I don't understand why they look decayed, or like a bomb went off. But it still doesn't change the way I feel. Still pro choice. My GF of 5 years has 2 kids, and thats enough for right now. At this time in my life, a baby wouldn't be a good thing. I'm all about myself right now. Until I can provide for a child in every way, nice house, new mini van for the wife, all the toys the kid could ever want, etc, and still be able to have the things the WIFE AND I want too, I am not having kids until then. Call me selfish, or what have you, but thats the way I feel. I have an agreement with my GF that if she was to get pregnent before we were ready, then we would pay the man. I would not and will not give a child up for adoption. Don't want anything coming back into my life that I had nothing to do with. I would feel guilty. Best to get it over with and make things easier on us BEFORE the "child" knows what is going on. No feelings, no thoughts, no name, no nothing thus far. So there would be no guilt having an abortion. Just mt 2 pennies


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

gota say WTFH!!!! if wrong with all that!! now thay rip apart kids with tools and i thought thay did somthin else but that was just to much!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

the vid didn't bother me.

if you cant financially support a child you shouldn't be allowed to have one.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

the images can be hard to look at...but i still believe that the the choice is up to the mother. if she feels she wont be able to look after the kid and that the kid wouldnt lead a good life, then why would she want it to be born into something like that?

now if that "mother" ended up having like 4 abortions...then that is a problem...but if someone makes a mistake, and they have the chance to nix it...and they LEARN something from it....then so be it

abortion is disgusting, but sometimes it is the best choice.

my gfs friend had one...got knocked up by her boyfriend...but then the guy turned f*ckin crazy and was stalking her, and threatening her and all this stuff. she didnt want his kid...she was young...and she was successful. she wasnt going to throw it all away for some crazy mofo. she didnt want to do it, but went through with it. it's totally f*cked with her head. ever since she got it done she hasnt been the same.

but as i said before...abortion is disgusting and vile...but is a necessary evil.

that said...what genius brought a nickel into the abortion to put foetus arms on? and what sick f*ck is going around posing foetuses for these pics?

"hmm...in this shot i want it to look like the big foetus is reaching out to the little burnt foetus..."


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> *Honestly...I don't understand why they look decayed, or like a bomb went off*. But it still doesn't change the way I feel. Still pro choice. My GF of 5 years has 2 kids, and thats enough for right now. At this time in my life, a baby wouldn't be a good thing. I'm all about myself right now. Until I can provide for a child in every way, nice house, new mini van for the wife, all the toys the kid could ever want, etc, and still be able to have the things the WIFE AND I want too, I am not having kids until then. Call me selfish, or what have you, but thats the way I feel. I have an agreement with my GF that if she was to get pregnent before we were ready, then we would pay the man. I would not and will not give a child up for adoption. Don't want anything coming back into my life that I had nothing to do with. I would feel guilty. Best to get it over with and make things easier on us BEFORE the "child" knows what is going on. No feelings, no thoughts, no name, no nothing thus far. So there would be no guilt having an abortion. Just mt 2 pennies


The reason it looks like that is the fetus is killed the day before the procedure. The patient goes into the office before the day of the procedure to get a shot in her stomach. This shot is what kills the baby prematurely before the procedure happens. Thats why they look decayed. Also, thats why they get butchered because they are already dead and its easier taking it out by pieces than a whole. Ive done a paper on this so I know a little about it.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

8o8P said:


> The reason it looks like that is the fetus is killed the day before the procedure. The patient goes into the office before the day of the procedure to get a shot in her stomach. This shot is what kills the baby prematurely before the procedure happens. Thats why they look decayed. Also, thats why they get butchered because they are already dead and its easier taking it out by pieces than a whole. Ive done a paper on this so I know a little about it.


Well....that makes me feel better...seriously. It's even less bad now that I know it isn't just getting ripped apart while still alive.

Good points puff.

Mind you fellas....my GF and I do take the proper precations to prevent pregnancy. One thing I hate is all these guys in my town with like 6 kids(literaly) just going around blowing nuts up in a bunch of garden tools.
Me personaly, I don't "GO" inside. Thats like a once a year treat for me. I seen all these other fools paying child support because of one drunk night....and said f*ck THAT!!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

My girlfriend had to go through with the procedure before I deployed. I have to honestly say it was one of the hardest and saddest decisions I had to make, an even tougher and harsher decision for her.

It was either let her give birth and me be gone for the majority of the time with the uncertianty of me not coming back or wait for me to come back and let everything fall into place.

I guess I'm pro-choice, whereas my girlfriend is pro-life. I, however, do not believe in the practice nor do I support the idea all together. I believe it should be used in cases such as rape, anything life threatening to the woman. It should not be use as a form of birth control, nor should it be another "easy way out" for the immature girls and guys that run around humping and f**king everything because they like 'the feeling'.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

^^^ Instead , let's just have a bunch of welfare riddin sad dirty little kids running around, and thier parents lives were ruined by the fact that they had no choice? What the f*ck ever! Man, maybe if we let the young girl have an abortion, she could have gotten a decent job or gone to college, and been able to provide the neccisary things for a child WHEN SHE does decide to try and have another child. Instead, we ban abortions, so there is a bunch of kids with no parents living off the system? STUPID!
Or worst case, they do live with the parents, but live a very unhappy life. Or maybe they do end up being happy. We never know. So until we can see into the future, I say stay PRO CHOICE everyone!

Guess I'm kinda like a Nazi in a sense. Not in a "hate jew burn them" type of way. But I think our gene pool needs cleansed...lol. Besides...we have too many people on this earth as it is, and it's only getting worse. We should be like china, only allow 1 child. Hows that for freedom?

Who said sex was just for making babies? Why can't you go around humping the f*ck out of everything just cuz it feels good? To hell with that idea. Sex means way more to HUMANS than just a way to reproduce.

Example. There are a species of money that screw all day and night to express feeling....look them up. When sad-screw, when happy-screw, when hurt-screw.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I guess I am pro-life, the only people I think should be allowed to have it done are rape victims.
It makes me sick to the stomach to know people do this.
Yes, people should not have kids that are not ready. 
How hard is it to cover up the little guy before he dives in?
sh*t if people dont want kids then they should get fixed.

I know this girl who has had over 4 abortions. She is 19 with two kids, lives on welfare and evertime she gets p by some guy, she goes to the same dam place to get it done.

**God what are people thinking**


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Not going to sign up just to see it, but iv'e seen images of abortions before. Just because something is difficult to watch doesn't make it wrong. Many people cannot bare to watch surgery being done, but its obviously a necessity. Abortion will always be an object of controversy, and to each their own. I think abortion is an acceptable option if someone decides to do it.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> I guess I am pro-life, the only people I think should be allowed to have it done are rape victims.
> It makes me sick to the stomach to know people do this.
> Yes, people should not have kids that are not ready.
> How hard is it to cover up the little guy before he dives in?
> ...


so, even though I take all precautions, and still have an accident, I shouldn't be allowed to rid of a baby due to the fact that you think it is mean and gross? Do you think we should stop having sex all together? Should 1 or 1000 girls who do it all the time be able to ruin the whole choice thing for me? Should a guy or girl get fixed if they don't want to have kids right now, but maybe they do in the future?

*Not 1 person will be able to come up with a reason it should be illegal, other than it's not moraly right and gross!*

Besides, where the hell have our morals gone anyway? And who exactly sets these standards for your so called "Morals"?

The reason it is still legal is because there is no reason to make it illegal


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

sadboy said:


> I guess I am pro-life, the only people I think should be allowed to have it done are rape victims.
> It makes me sick to the stomach to know people do this.
> Yes, people should not have kids that are not ready.
> How hard is it to cover up the little guy before he dives in?
> ...


So I guess women who get pregnant while on birth control doesnt get a chance to make possibly the hugest decision in her life.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

8o8P said:


> I guess I am pro-life, the only people I think should be allowed to have it done are rape victims.
> It makes me sick to the stomach to know people do this.
> Yes, people should not have kids that are not ready.
> How hard is it to cover up the little guy before he dives in?
> ...


So I guess women who get pregnant while on birth control doesnt get a chance to make possibly the hugest decision in her life.
[/quote]

No they should'nt.......

I dont argee with it.
The pill is not 100%, heck nothing is 100%.
Use the T shaped implant or the shot next time but even those things are not 100%. 
Dont want kids or more kids then get fixed.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

If abortion is so bad, then so should be birth control, periods, male masturbation, even wet dreams. All of these result in the wasting of live sperm cells and eggs. Artificial insemination should be illegal as well because not even half of the embryos created are implanted in the woman. To take it further, sex should be illegal if it isn't for the purpose of creating a child. Call your legislator now!!!!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Prez44203 said:


> Is it any better for a child to grow up and suffer for 60+ years because his real parents can't take care of him and he went from foster home to foster home without ever getting a real family? Not only is a child an amazing burden on parents who aren't ready for one, but an unwanted child is, in himself, his own burden. I'm not condoning abortions as a form of birth control, as it should not be, but to parents who took precautions against conceptions, or rape victims, etc., the option should definitely be there.


you made me think. good point. i dont like abortion (like anyone LIKES it), but you made a very valid point prez. hard to argue that


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

sadboy said:


> I guess I am pro-life, the only people I think should be allowed to have it done are rape victims.
> It makes me sick to the stomach to know people do this.
> Yes, people should not have kids that are not ready.
> How hard is it to cover up the little guy before he dives in?
> ...


So I guess women who get pregnant while on birth control doesnt get a chance to make possibly the hugest decision in her life.
[/quote]

No they should'nt.......

I dont argee with it.
The pill is not 100%, heck nothing is 100%.
Use the T shaped implant or the shot next time but even those things are not 100%. 
Dont want kids or more kids then get fixed.
[/quote]
sadboy....your arguement has no valid points. It's based on what YOU think. Try using some facts next time, or even a real life situation. Even you know your wrong, you just don't want to admit it to us, your peers. Why is "no" all you can say? Ellaborate a little on the situation. Since you stand so strongly on the matter, give us, say......5 reasons OTHER THAN you think it is wrong, gross, not right, sad, etc. Are you a communist? Do you think that young boys who think sex feels good, or a man who wants to make love to his wife should have thier penis' cut off? Should we have all of our freedoms taken away? Or just the freedom of choice? Do you also belive that someone who has a dog who just got knocked up by the neighbors dog the first time she came in heat, but it was not visable to you, should that man be put in prison for not knowing his dog was in heat? The fact that dog pounds are overwhelmed with puppies of mix breeds etc is horrible. But accidents DO happen.

By your way of thinking, by 2040, we will have child pounds, where they find kids on the street just roaming, soon to be put to sleep due to overpopulation. Nobody is going to want those kids. Everyone is already being forced to have thier own accident children.

Birth control is the first step towards stopping abortion. But if pregnancy happens, where is step 2?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I think sadboy has watched "Demolition man" one too many times.

Virtual sex.......sadboy....you should patent the idea.....maybe someday when that law is passed, you can become a kajillioniar


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

sadboy said:


> I guess I am pro-life, the only people I think should be allowed to have it done are rape victims.
> It makes me sick to the stomach to know people do this.
> Yes, people should not have kids that are not ready.
> How hard is it to cover up the little guy before he dives in?
> ...


So I guess women who get pregnant while on birth control doesnt get a chance to make possibly the hugest decision in her life.
[/quote]

No they should'nt.......

I dont argee with it.
The pill is not 100%, heck nothing is 100%.
Use the T shaped implant or the shot next time but even those things are not 100%. 
Dont want kids or more kids then get fixed.
[/quote]

I guess thats why everyone has their own opinion. I also assume that you dont believe in premarital sex?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im sorry you know what, this is the real world, not some idealogical christian world. people are people more then they are religious. premarital sex is a fact of life 99.999% of people will commit. its not a sin, its not to be frowned upon, its LIFE. take steps to not have a child, but theres a difference between a one night stand and premarital sex. my girlfriend of well over a year and i have sex. we might as well be married but arent yet. does having sex with the love of my life make me in the wrong?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah....you gotta test drive that sh*t!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> yeah....you gotta test drive that sh*t!


 well YEAH and on that note good point. probably all the people who wait till marriage are either dissapointed, or become total whores because they opened a door that was forever shut and the marriage fails for sexual reasons. its like trying to hold a family down when your 14. you need to live and learn. not force something as a sin rather than handle it responsibly


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> im sorry you know what, this is the real world, not some idealogical christian world. people are people more then they are religious. premarital sex is a fact of life 99.999% of people will commit. its not a sin, its not to be frowned upon, its LIFE. take steps to not have a child, but theres a difference between a one night stand and premarital sex. my girlfriend of well over a year and i have sex. we might as well be married but arent yet. does having sex with the love of my life make me in the wrong?


Are you comin at me with this? If you are, reread my post and Im asking whether or not he believes in premarital sex. I am not making a statement.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

this should be a poll

pro choice!!!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

8o8, its not that i was comin at you with anything, i just dont like you.
i was making a statement of my own however regardless of what your question was about.

and 8o8..im kidding about the i dont like you thing. just wanted you to get all upset for a few seconds


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

mori0174 said:


> If abortion is so bad, then so should be birth control, periods, male masturbation, even wet dreams. All of these result in the wasting of live sperm cells and eggs. Artificial insemination should be illegal as well because not even half of the embryos created are implanted in the woman. To take it further, sex should be illegal if it isn't for the purpose of creating a child. Call your legislator now!!!!


SEND ME THE F*CK TO JAIL NOW!!!


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

I only agree with abortions for rape victims. You run the risk of having a kid if you are sexually active, live with your mistakes or put the kid up for adoption, but dont kill it.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Nevermind said:


> I only agree with abortions for rape victims. You run the risk of having a kid if you are sexually active, live with your mistakes or put the kid up for adoption, but dont kill it.


hypocrite

abortion is ok only when... bla bla bla


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

jmax611 said:


> I only agree with abortions for rape victims. You run the risk of having a kid if you are sexually active, live with your mistakes or put the kid up for adoption, but dont kill it.


hypocrite

abortion is ok only when... bla bla bla
[/quote]

pfft if she was raped its not her fault that it happened, unless she was raped due to stupidity...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

im still pro choice.

and whats up with all the angel pics in between.

freakin religious people thinking they have some greater insight into subjects like this...


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

C0Rey said:


> im still pro choice.
> 
> and whats up with all the angel pics in between.
> 
> *freakin religious people thinking they have some greater insight into subjects like this...*


Dont brand everyone with the same stamp. Im religious, but i dont go around preaching that its wrong, i dont agree with it however.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> im still pro choice.
> 
> and whats up with all the angel pics in between.
> 
> freakin religious people thinking they have some greater insight into subjects like this...


religious people always think they have some insight others dont. they just know what they believe and are harder to sway with ideas. im not anti religion, but its very frustrating to speak about anything debatable with some who uses the bible as their back up


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Nevermind said:


> im still pro choice.
> 
> and whats up with all the angel pics in between.
> 
> *freakin religious people thinking they have some greater insight into subjects like this...*


Dont brand everyone with the same stamp. Im religious, but i dont go around preaching that its wrong, i dont agree with it however.
[/quote]

it doesnt say all religious people either, so dont go putting words in my mouth.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> im still pro choice.
> 
> and whats up with all the angel pics in between.
> 
> freakin religious people thinking they have some greater insight into subjects like this...


religious people always think they have some insight others dont. they just know what they believe and are harder to sway with ideas. im not anti religion, but *its very frustrating to speak about anything debatable with some who uses the bible as their back up*
[/quote]

I feel the same way about people who use *theories* as their backup. But to each their own.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> im still pro choice.
> 
> and whats up with all the angel pics in between.
> 
> freakin religious people thinking they have some greater insight into subjects like this...


religious people always think they have some insight others dont. they just know what they believe and are harder to sway with ideas. im not anti religion, but its very frustrating to speak about anything debatable with some who uses the bible as their back up
[/quote]

Amen! (<- lol) x2!

(and im kinda anti religion, but hey thats a whole diferent thread)


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

C0Rey said:


> im still pro choice.
> 
> and whats up with all the angel pics in between.
> 
> *freakin religious people thinking they have some greater insight into subjects like this...*


Dont brand everyone with the same stamp. Im religious, but i dont go around preaching that its wrong, i dont agree with it however.
[/quote]

it doesnt say all religious people either, so dont go putting words in my mouth.
[/quote]

I didnt put words in your mouth, the way it was worded was pretty general tho.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Nevermind said:


> im still pro choice.
> 
> and whats up with all the angel pics in between.
> 
> *freakin religious people thinking they have some greater insight into subjects like this...*


Dont brand everyone with the same stamp. Im religious, but i dont go around preaching that its wrong, i dont agree with it however.
[/quote]

it doesnt say all religious people either, so dont go putting words in my mouth.
[/quote]

I didnt put words in your mouth, the way it was worded was pretty general tho.
[/quote]

yeah and intended so, but i do not state there are not exceptions.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

I saw this vid sometime ago, and yes it is very sad to see those images, i am not gonna deny that at some point when I was younger thought if I get pregnant I will abort the baby, and it was because I got so many things to get done and to accomplish before having kids at that time, but I don't think that this time around that could be an option anymore...


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

C0Rey said:


> im still pro choice.
> 
> and whats up with all the angel pics in between.
> 
> *freakin religious people thinking they have some greater insight into subjects like this...*


Dont brand everyone with the same stamp. Im religious, but i dont go around preaching that its wrong, i dont agree with it however.
[/quote]

it doesnt say all religious people either, so dont go putting words in my mouth.
[/quote]

I didnt put words in your mouth, the way it was worded was pretty general tho.
[/quote]

yeah and intended so, but i do not state there are not exceptions.
[/quote]

Yes, and because it was over generalized was why i said dont brand everyone with the same stamp. I know more religious people that dont actively preach their beliefs then those who do.

Anyways enough derailing, you guys can get back to debating the morality of abortions.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

im still pro choice. if mankind is in danger of extinction i may become pro life. as of now we're breeding like a f*cking virus and the world can do without illegitimate children that are going to be raised in broken homes, an unloving family, poverty, and quite possibly grow up to have issues that society will have to deal with.

with that said, i believe people should be responsible when being sexually active as well as during pregnancy. if you think you're pregnant then it should be checked out immediately and the abortion, should the woman choose to abort, should be carried out swiftly before the embryo develops further.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

well even tho im in a relationship of well over a year i need not worry much about since you have to have SEXXXX!!!!! to make a child.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Nevermind said:


> im still pro choice.
> 
> and whats up with all the angel pics in between.
> 
> freakin religious people thinking they have some greater insight into subjects like this...


religious people always think they have some insight others dont. they just know what they believe and are harder to sway with ideas. im not anti religion, but *its very frustrating to speak about anything debatable with some who uses the bible as their back up*
[/quote]

I feel the same way about people who use *theories* as their backup. But to each their own.
[/quote]

wtf! yeah lets ditch theories, do you even contemplate what you just wrote??[/quote]

Yes i do, theories are just that, theories, they arent proven facts, but merely derived from facts. People seem to forget that nowadays tho.
And even "facts" are wrong sometimes, there was a time when it was a "fact" the world was flat, and it was a "fact" that the sun rotated around the earth, but now we know that was not true. I also never said "lets ditch theories" I actually said "to each his own" so if u wanna believe a theory, be my guest.

[/quote]
ok any scientist except the mathematicians and some physicists will tell you that they never claim anything as facts. its all commonly accepted theories, theories that are forever evolving. and btw religion has been one of the forces that has kept faulty facts ( IE the earth is flat ) alive for longer periods that they needed to be. because they fear these new theories, because they know it will tear their believes to shreds.
no sane human will believe a freakin outdated book over new discoveries in science, we all take note in the fact that these theories may be wrong or not 100% spot on, but to claim there are any other reasonable way of viewing things is just ignorant and shows lack of individual thought.

IE the virus that is religion.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

"What's your comment on the video and Abortions? How did you feel after watching it?"

I believe abortion is murder. The freedom to choose, is to choose not to get pregnant. Killing babies is wrong.
After watching it, I feel no different. It is a barbaric, heinous act.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

i don,t agree with abortion it just don,t seem fair on the baby


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Leasure1 said:


> Birth control is the first step towards stopping abortion. But if pregnancy happens, where is step 2?


Abortion.
Adoption.
Or just plain man up and raise the kid...

...because at the time, while you were all up in her, getting your sex on, you were thinking "wow, I *AM* the 'big man'"

** When referring to 'you', I'm not referring to anyone in general **



> Not 1 person will be able to come up with a reason it should be illegal, other than it's not moraly right and gross!


Just playing the other side of the debate, but some would argue that the embryo is alive and 'has rights.' Thus, if the abortion goes through, the embryos 'rights' would be violated and considered unconstitutional under the whole 'the *right to life*, liberty and the pursuit of happiness' slogan. On top of that, some would consider the embryo to have 'feeling', so administering an agent to kill it would cause it pain, classifying it as "a cruel and unusual punishment'.

<--- Still pro-choice (with borderline tendencies to pro-life thanks to the wifey)


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Birth control is the first step towards stopping abortion. But if pregnancy happens, where is step 2?


Abortion.
Adoption.
Or just plain man up and raise the kid...

...because at the time, while you were all up in her, getting your sex on, you were thinking "wow, I *AM* the 'big man'"

** When referring to 'you', I'm not referring to anyone in general **



> Not 1 person will be able to come up with a reason it should be illegal, other than it's not moraly right and gross!


Just playing the other side of the debate, but some would argue that the embryo is alive and 'has rights.' Thus, if the abortion goes through, the embryos 'rights' would be violated and considered unconstitutional under the whole 'the *right to life*, liberty and the pursuit of happiness' slogan. On top of that, some would consider the embryo to have 'feeling', so administering an agent to kill it would cause it pain, classifying it as "a cruel and unusual punishment'.

<--- Still pro-choice (with borderline tendencies to pro-life thanks to the wifey)
[/quote]

Very well said!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

hey nevermind! wanna hear a wicked funny theory i heard the other day?!? some guy tried to tell me that every mass containing body in the universe contains a force called "gravity"...since it's just a theory, i didnt really take him serious, because theories aren't really facts...

actually, i heard another good one from the same guy too, he said that everything is made from atoms according to the atomic theory...then he showed me video from hiroshima and nagasaki, with the atom bombs...well, whatever, i still didnt believe him...afterall, it was just a theory...

oh...i loved this theory too...he tried to tell me that the earth and planets of the solar system revolve around the sun...called it like the heliocentric theory or something like that...but honestly, i think he's full of crap...afterall, it's just a theory...

i could probably go on and on, but i think you get the point.


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

another theory is, oh this fetus is still not a human being because it is not fully developed yet. So lets just have it killed because we made an error.

Don't let other people suffer from your own mistakes. Be a man and handle your own responsibilities!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Man, what a video!

I think this video should be shown in all the schools in the country.

People that think that abortion is not murder are in a serious state of denial.

A human is a human, whether it's 4 weeks old or 90 years old.

*TAKE RESPONSIBILITY FOR YOUR ACTIONS!*


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

noone is doubting its human or not. whether or not its a fully developed human.
the greatest burden of responsibility lies in each and every person to avoid this solution as much as possible, but to deny people the right to have it executed to be is an even greater evil in many cases.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

You people that talk about manning up and taking responsibility are looking at it from the wrong perspective. Manning up was taking the time to put on a condom, or getting the patch, or whatever it takes to try and prevent a pregnancy. People took the time to try and prevent pregnancies but sh*t happens. Accidents occur and I believe that the couple should have an option to decide what they want to do. A one night stand however is a totally different situation. But not everyone who gets an abortion done got pregnant on a one night stand.

Think about it this way. We just had a thread about a 13 year old boy that beat and raped a young girl. Ok, people said that he was too young to be sentenced for 60 years and that he couldnt understand the severity of what he did and the impact it would have on his life. A teenage girl decides to experiment, gets pregnant the first time having sex. Is she emotionally, physically ready to handle a child? Did she fully understand how much this would impact her life?

Another thing, how do people feel about Dr.s that abort pregnancies when a genetic mutation or a deficiency is found. Many times pregnancies are aborted because the Drs found something that could lead to a handicapped child. Do these parents have the right to abort?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I am Pro-Life to the bone.....

Why, murder is murder IMO.

Do I believe in premarital sex?
Yes, I do.
Why?

Because it is going to happen....
People dont like sex advice in school?

I say that sex ed should be in school since an early age.
Heck parents should start talking to their kids about it at an early age.
No, I dont know what an early age is but maybe 10 or something....
Kids by the time are 12 know all their is to know about sex thanks to TV.

There are ways to not to knock up a girl. People are just lazy and spur of the moment.
condoms, female condoms, contraceptive sponges, and spermicides - creams, film, foam, jellies, and suppositories.
Women can also use any of the following.
_The Pill

The patch - Ortho Evra - is a reversible prescription method of birth control. It is a thin, beige, plastic patch that sticks to the skin.

The Ring - NuvaRing - is a reversible prescription method of birth control. It is a small, flexible ring that is inserted into the vagina once a month. It is left in place for three weeks and taken out for the remaining week. The ring releases synthetic estrogen and progestin to protect against pregnancy for one month.

"The shot" is an injectable progestin-only prescription method of reversible birth control. It contains a hormone that is similar to the progesterone made by a woman's ovaries to regulate the menstrual cycle. The shot is also known as DMPA. The D stands for "depot," the solution in which the hormone is suspended. The hormone is medroxyprogesterone acetate. The common brand name for the DMPA shot is Depo-Provera.

Implanon® is a thin, flexible plastic implant about the size of a cardboard matchstick. It is inserted under the skin of the upper arm. The implant contains progestin. Progestin is a synthetic hormone similar to the progesterone made by a woman's ovaries. It works in two ways. It keeps the ovaries from releasing eggs (ovulation). It also thickens the cervical mucus, preventing sperm from joining with an egg. In theory, it could prevent implantation of a fertilized egg, but it has not been proven that it does.

Diaphragms, caps, and shields are soft latex or silicone barriers that cover the cervix.

The letters "IUD" stand for "intrauterine device."

IUDs are small, "T-shaped" contraceptive devices made of flexible plastic. IUDs are available by prescription only. A woman and her clinician decide which is the right type for her, and the clinician inserts it in her uterus to prevent pregnancy._

source: http://www.plannedparenthood.org/

And the morning after pill as well.

I feel that is is wrong and legal murder. Yes it is my opinion but IMO it is not right. too many people dont take the time to protect themselfs from getting pregnant or getting a girl pregnant. They just take the easy way out and kill the baby.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

^^

i agree...

only reason would be for rape victims...of course, people who couldnt otherwise get an abortion surely would cry foul just to get it done, spiking rape occurances...

condoms should be handed out in middle school. if a 12 year old is going to have sex, they're going to have sex regardless if they have one or not...might as well have one. i dont think it would have any impact on the age at which minors start having sex, ESPECIALLY when compared with MTV and other shows which feature adult themes, directed towards young adult audiences.


----------



## Prez44203 (Oct 10, 2007)

I tell you something, I'm so glad that everybody knows exactly what's right for everyone else.







The fact is that this matter will never be decided. Therefore, the best method is to believe what you want, take the actions you choose, and leave everyone else the hell alone. If you disagree, fine, I respect your right to do so, as you should respect my right to disagree with you. Both sides of the argument have very valid points. Let's summarize, shall we?

Pro-Life

Murder=Murder
Taking responsibility
One knows the outcome of sexual intimacy

Pro-Choice

Which is worse - death or a horrible life?
Rape victims?
What if one took precautions against pregnancy?

And just on a side note, one can't really help but notice the religious undertones of that video. I'm sorry, but I don't see the relevance of angels to this matter. And yes, abortion is not pretty, but neither is any surgery. I think its a bit underhanded to try to use gore as a method of influence. I guess my basic question in this is this. Who are you to tell me what morality is?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

my brother in law's parents had him at 17 and he turned out fine, my cousin was born when my aunt was 15...he is an amazing guy, but went through some MAJOR problems growing up, as did my aunt.

im still pro choice. as others have said, it isnt fair to force a kid to live a drab, poor, ghetto life when there was the possibility that they parents to be might have had an abortion. that way you dont have more hoodrat kids knocking boots when they are 13 or 14 because they saw it on tv.

parents who have kids at stupidly young ages will 99% of the time NOT know how to properly raise a kid...so that kid will end up fucked up...and maybe getting knocked up young as well...then their kid would be fucked up as well...and the vicious circle will continually repeat itself.

look at America's trailerparks. are you telling me that the world wouldnt be a better place with a couple of million less inbred yokels absorbing welfare and pumping out kids like it's a job. sometimes some ppl just should not be allowed to breed, as they lead to the further destruction of our species.

if every idiot who cant wrap it up starts having kids because they cant get an abortion, then our already horrible overpopulation problem will get even worse.

i WISH more chinese could afford to have abortions. same with indians and stuff. it's not me being racist. it's the fact that those two countries make up the brunt of the world's population. maybe they should learn to control themselves.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i guess it should be legal and the pro life people as they call themselves can raise all their spawn and let others do whatever they want to..


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

People let their emotions get the better of them on this issue.

The plain and simple fact is, until it becomes sentient, it's no different than any other living creature.

My personal opinion is that a human isn't a human until it's sentient, that's what sets us apart from everything else, before that point, it's just another living creature, killing a fly or spider that's pissing you off is no different to killing a foetus once you throw away ones emotional protest.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

murder is murder.....

I know that every single person knows what is right or wrong...
People know that killing someone is wrong.

Heck why not allowing cloning of people and keep them in a coma state. That way we harvest the organs. Or allow docs. to grew embyros for stem cell cures.

What is the difference they are not really alive until they can make it on their own right?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

but is murder considered murder if the living thing hasnt been born yet?

i mean, is something "murdered" when it hasnt even had a breath of oxygen?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> but is murder considered murder if the living thing hasnt been born yet?
> 
> i mean, is something "murdered" when it hasnt even had a breath of oxygen?


It is a life within a life. It breaths oxygen through the fluids of the mom.

So let me ask you this?
Why is that a person that murders a women who is expecting can be charged with a double murder?

Do you think that is just or unjust? Could not the person argue that the baby was not truly alive becasue it had not taken that first breath of oxygen.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

precisely, they COULD argue that they baby isn't born yet, so they cant be charged for the murder. it doesnt mean that they would get away with it.

and sadboy, why are you typing like you're talking like a preacher?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

sadboy said:


> i guess it should be legal and the pro life people as they call themselves can raise all their spawn and let others do whatever they want to..


no people should take the extra time to stop by the store and pick up some protection first.
They are many forms of protection out there in th market right now. 
And there are many free clinics that give them away for free.

[/quote]

should could would! however this is the real world. its far from perfect and people make mistakes. 
its not an ideal place were a child is unwanted, but it is real. dealing with the facts harsh as it may be, might be the only way for us to advance as a species. and research through stem cells etc should be on-going and supported. due to it they have now created ways to make stem cells without embryos. (just an example.) 
good things often derive from though decisions, be they on a personal or global scale.
life is not holy, it is not sacred. it is cruel. don't fool yourself to think of it any other way. its basically just and illusion you can indulge in as an advanced species during a prosperous time.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Puff said:


> precisely, they COULD argue that they baby isn't born yet, so they cant be charged for the murder. it doesnt mean that they would get away with it.
> 
> and sadboy, why are you typing like you're talking like a preacher?


I just know that I have heard of cases of people charged with a double murder because of the unborn child child.....

Dont mean to sound like a preacher Puff......
I just know someone who has abortions like they are changing underwear....
My GF sister just found out that she p again (last night) and is planning on having her 5th (i think it is the 5th or maybe the 4th) abortion. Dam girl has two kids and is on welfare.... I hate people like her man.....

that justs makes me sick......


----------



## Prez44203 (Oct 10, 2007)

> Heck why not allowing cloning of people and keep them in a coma state. That way we harvest the organs. Or allow docs. to grew embyros for stem cell cures.


Acutally, I think both of those are quite novel ideas. Either way, that's an entirely different discussion.



sadboy said:


> precisely, they COULD argue that they baby isn't born yet, so they cant be charged for the murder. it doesnt mean that they would get away with it.
> 
> and sadboy, why are you typing like you're talking like a preacher?


I just know that I have heard of cases of people charged with a double murder because of the unborn child child.....

Dont mean to sound like a preacher Puff......
I just know someone who has abortions like they are changing underwear....
My GF sister just found out that she p again (last night) and is planning on having her 5th (i think it is the 5th or maybe the 4th) abortion. Dam girl has two kids and is on welfare.... I hate people like her man.....

that justs makes me sick......
[/quote]

See, the thing is, I don't think anyone condones abortion as a method of birth control. You said it yourself:



> My GF sister just found out that she p again (last night) and is planning on having her 5th (i think it is the 5th or maybe the 4th) abortion. Dam girl has two kids and is on welfare.... I hate people like her man.....


So are you saying you want her to have _more_ kids on welfare? I'm sorry, but I think you're kind of arguing a bit pro-choice there.

The way I see it, if taken the necessary precautions, a girl still gets pregnant, it is then her choice on what to do, not yours. I'm sorry that you disagree, but no one person gets to decide for everyone.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

eh, if you make a law making abortion illegal it's unconstitutional. you can't have a law that only applies to one sex. the end. that's easy enough for me


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Nah man....
Pro-Life all the way.....
I hate people who dont care if they get p because all they have to do is spend like $350 bucks at a drive thru clinic and kill the baby.

People should learn how to use real birth control, heck man it's free.



Boobah said:


> eh, if you make a law making abortion illegal it's unconstitutional. you can't have a law that only applies to one sex. the end. that's easy enough for me


Please explian to me how it's "Unconstitutional" to ban abortion?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

sadboy said:


> Nah man....
> Pro-Life all the way.....
> I hate people who dont care if they get p because all they have to do is spend like $350 bucks at a drive thru clinic and kill the baby.
> 
> People should learn how to use real birth control, heck man it's free.


so your limiting your pro life to sluts that don't know how to use birth control?
way to be considerate to the whole issue.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Prez44203 said:


> Nah man....
> Pro-Life all the way.....
> I hate people who dont care if they get p because all they have to do is spend like $350 bucks at a drive thru clinic and kill the baby.
> 
> People should learn how to use real birth control, heck man it's free.


so your limiting your pro life to sluts that don't know how to use birth control?
way to be considerate to the whole issue.
[/quote]

No to ALL. I only speak of her because she is the only person I know who has had one. No one should be allowed to have them IMO. a life is a life, PERIOD. 
No one has the right to end another persons life.

People have already made up there mind on this topic a long time ago.

You are ethier for life or choice *murder*....

Sooner or later this issue will clog the country and be brought up to the courts again. Who will decide on it again.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

sadboy said:


> Nah man....
> Pro-Life all the way.....
> I hate people who dont care if they get p because all they have to do is spend like $350 bucks at a drive thru clinic and kill the baby.
> 
> People should learn how to use real birth control, heck man it's free.


so your limiting your pro life to sluts that don't know how to use birth control?
way to be considerate to the whole issue.
[/quote]

No to ALL. I only speak of her because she is the only person I know who has had one. No one should be allowed to have them IMO. a life is a life, PERIOD. 
*No one has the right to end another persons life.*
[/quote]

really? 
you are aware of the fact that your country is killing adults on a daily basis through your legal system and waging a war. and have wages several others in the past.
and i dont see the direct line between a fetus and a person.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> Nah man....
> Pro-Life all the way.....
> I hate people who dont care if they get p because all they have to do is spend like $350 bucks at a drive thru clinic and kill the baby.
> 
> People should learn how to use real birth control, heck man it's free.


so your limiting your pro life to sluts that don't know how to use birth control?
way to be considerate to the whole issue.
[/quote]

No to ALL. I only speak of her because she is the only person I know who has had one. No one should be allowed to have them IMO. a life is a life, PERIOD. 
*No one has the right to end another persons life.*
[/quote]

really? 
you are aware of the fact that your country is killing adults on a daily basis through your legal system and waging a war. and have wages several others in the past.
and *i dont see the direct line between a fetus and a person.*
[/quote]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umbilical_cord


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> really?
> you are aware of the fact that your country is killing adults on a daily basis through your legal system and waging a war. and have wages several others in the past.
> and i dont see the direct line between a fetus and a person.


and what has YOUR country done? 
Please dont turn this into a, "Lets Bash the US".
Dont try and talk to me about death row or war. You are comparing apples to oranges.....

War is Hell


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

sadboy said:


> really?
> you are aware of the fact that your country is killing adults on a daily basis through your legal system and waging a war. and have wages several others in the past.
> and i dont see the direct line between a fetus and a person.


and what has YOUR country done? 
Please dont turn this into a, "Lets Bash the US".
Dont try and talk to me about death row or war. You are comparing apples to oranges.....

War is Hell
[/quote]

we are killing people in afghanistan if that's what you mean? we don't have the death sentence but we do allow abortions. im not bashing the US, im stating the fact that the taking of human lives goes on around us on all levels. so when you say noone should be allowed to take any life, you must look past just this case. and past your slutty acquaintance.

and r1d3549363on you got me there bro :laugh:


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

sadboy said:


> eh, if you make a law making abortion illegal it's unconstitutional. you can't have a law that only applies to one sex. the end. that's easy enough for me


Please explian to me how it's "Unconstitutional" to ban abortion?
[/quote]

So what if the girl did use protection and she still got pregnant. Oh well, too bad, you have to deal with it?

The "mother" is the one that is creating this "life", why does she not have the right to stop the creation? The woman is creating this life that she doesnt want, why does she have to suffer? Pregnant women go through some sh*t, I cant speak personally, cause Im not a woman. But I have 3 kids so Ive seen my wife go through a lot. Remember having a child is not only a financial burden, you also need to be physically and psychologically tough.

Its so easy to say adoption, but the woman suffers for 9 months and labor, for what? Giving up a child to the state? Plus, talking about psychological problems, Im gonna assume that its harder to give up a child than a fetus.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> So what if the girl did use protection and she still got pregnant. Oh well, too bad, you have to deal with it?
> 
> The "mother" is the one that is creating this "life", why does she not have the right to stop the creation? The woman is creating this life that she doesnt want, why does she have to suffer? Pregnant women go through some sh*t, I cant speak personally, cause Im not a woman. But I have 3 kids so Ive seen my wife go through a lot. Remember having a child is not only a financial burden, you also need to be physically and psychologically tough.
> 
> Its so easy to say adoption, but the woman suffers for 9 months and labor, for what? Giving up a child to the state? Plus, talking about psychological problems, Im gonna assume that its harder to give up a child than a fetus.


I guess you must have not read my post where I pointed out the MANY ways of protection that are on the market and must are free. Nice to see you see your childern as a financial burden. I wonder what you kids whould say if you told them that at an age they could understand what that meant.... If you didnt want any more kids then one of you should have gotten fixed or use some much better then a glove.

You and your wife should have talked to your doc about the MANY other items you could have used for protection. Ever heard of the shot, or the implant?

ignorance is no excuse.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

you keep talking like birth control can fix this problem. get it in your head, people f*ck up! and sometimes people are forced. you think its all black and white and you keep going round in circles.
im done discussing this with you, well until you bring some more valid input to the discussion.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> you keep talking like birth control can fix this problem. get it in your head, people f*ck up! and sometimes people are forced. you think its all black and white and you keep going round in circles.
> im done discussing this with you, well until you bring some more valid input to the discussion.


HAHAHAHA LMFAO!!!!

Birth Control CAN FIX THE PROBLEM. 
I think that's why it's called um, birth control.
It is black and white, that's what you dont see.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

rubbers break and birth control fails. it happens. so if it does happen, why shouldnt ppl be able to have their problem "dealt with" instead of suffering the rest of their lives (and the kid might suffer as well). they used protection, but it failed...

until they create a form of birth control that is 100% effective (other than celibacy) then abortion will still be needed. once that 100% effective form is found, then ppl will know that that is the only way they can be 100% certain they wont get knocked up. if they know about it and dont use it, THEN that is their problem to deal with.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I think the problem is that people only use one type of birth control. 
IMO I think that using maybe like two would help a lot more then 1.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

sadboy said:


> So are you saying you want her to have _more_ kids on welfare? I'm sorry, but I think you're kind of arguing a bit pro-choice there. _Really how so? She should learn how to take care of herself and stop killing little babys. _
> 
> The way I see it, if taken the necessary precautions, a girl still gets pregnant, it is then her choice on what to do, not yours. I'm sorry that you disagree, but no one person gets to decide for everyone. _Sooner or later it will be banned once again. _


I love to hear people say, it's their body....
So then why are drugs illegal? If a person has the right to do whatever they want to their bodys and then should be allowed to do drugs, or sell their organs. Remember it's their body, right.....

[/quote]

Drugs should be legal. What kind of twisted logic is that - a stupid, intrusive law exists, so instead of getting rid of it let's create more stupid , intrusive laws ?

Look, if you're pro-life and/or anti-drugs, I can respect that, but trust other people to make that choice for themselves.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> So are you saying you want her to have _more_ kids on welfare? I'm sorry, but I think you're kind of arguing a bit pro-choice there. _Really how so? She should learn how to take care of herself and stop killing little babys. _
> 
> The way I see it, if taken the necessary precautions, a girl still gets pregnant, it is then her choice on what to do, not yours. I'm sorry that you disagree, but no one person gets to decide for everyone. _Sooner or later it will be banned once again. _


I love to hear people say, it's their body....
So then why are drugs illegal? If a person has the right to do whatever they want to their bodys and then should be allowed to do drugs, or sell their organs. Remember it's their body, right.....

[/quote]

Drugs should be legal. What kind of twisted logic is that - a stupid, intrusive law exists, so instead of getting rid of it let's create more stupid , intrusive laws ?

Look, if you're pro-life and/or anti-drugs, I can respect that, but trust other people to make that choice for themselves.
[/quote]

The point is that Pro-Choice people always claim that a women can do whatever they wants because, "It's their body".

Using that same logic, then people should be able to do just about any drug on earth or sell themselfs or whatever, because it is their body.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

sadboy said:


> So are you saying you want her to have _more_ kids on welfare? I'm sorry, but I think you're kind of arguing a bit pro-choice there. _Really how so? She should learn how to take care of herself and stop killing little babys. _
> 
> The way I see it, if taken the necessary precautions, a girl still gets pregnant, it is then her choice on what to do, not yours. I'm sorry that you disagree, but no one person gets to decide for everyone. _Sooner or later it will be banned once again. _


I love to hear people say, it's their body....
So then why are drugs illegal? If a person has the right to do whatever they want to their bodys and then should be allowed to do drugs, or sell their organs. Remember it's their body, right.....

[/quote]

Drugs should be legal. What kind of twisted logic is that - a stupid, intrusive law exists, so instead of getting rid of it let's create more stupid , intrusive laws ?

Look, if you're pro-life and/or anti-drugs, I can respect that, but trust other people to make that choice for themselves.
[/quote]

The point is that Pro-Choice people always claim that a women can do whatever they wants because, "It's their body".

Using that same logic, then people should be able to do just about any drug on earth or sell themselfs or whatever, because it is their body.
[/quote]

Sure.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

sadboy said:


> The point is that Pro-Choice people always claim that a women can do whatever they wants because, "It's their body".
> 
> Using that same logic, then people should be able to do just about any drug on earth or sell themselfs or whatever, because it is their body.


Woman can do whatever they want if it doesn't involve potentially harming others. pcp, ghb, speed and meth all can potentially make a person unstable and violent. that in turn makes it a hazard to society. drugs should not be legal and women SHOULD be able to abort a baby if its their choice.


----------



## Prez44203 (Oct 10, 2007)

sadboy said:


> So are you saying you want her to have _more_ kids on welfare? I'm sorry, but I think you're kind of arguing a bit pro-choice there. _Really how so? She should learn how to take care of herself and stop killing little babys. _
> 
> The way I see it, if taken the necessary precautions, a girl still gets pregnant, it is then her choice on what to do, not yours. I'm sorry that you disagree, but no one person gets to decide for everyone. _Sooner or later it will be banned once again. _


I love to hear people say, it's their body....
So then why are drugs illegal? If a person has the right to do whatever they want to their bodys and then should be allowed to do drugs, or sell their organs. Remember it's their body, right.....

[/quote]

Drugs should be legal. What kind of twisted logic is that - a stupid, intrusive law exists, so instead of getting rid of it let's create more stupid , intrusive laws ?

Look, if you're pro-life and/or anti-drugs, I can respect that, but trust other people to make that choice for themselves.
[/quote]

The point is that Pro-Choice people always claim that a women can do whatever they wants because, "It's their body".

Using that same logic, then people should be able to do just about any drug on earth or sell themselfs or whatever, because it is their body.
[/quote]

Exactly, they SHOULD be able to! It's not something that you can control, as proven by crime rates. You can't ever control other people's choices. We learned it with US Amendments 18 and 21, it doesn't work.

The fact is that the decision that you feel is right for you is not right for everyone.
*BOTTOM LINE, END OF STORY*


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Prez44203 said:


> So are you saying you want her to have _more_ kids on welfare? I'm sorry, but I think you're kind of arguing a bit pro-choice there. _Really how so? She should learn how to take care of herself and stop killing little babys. _
> 
> The way I see it, if taken the necessary precautions, a girl still gets pregnant, it is then her choice on what to do, not yours. I'm sorry that you disagree, but no one person gets to decide for everyone. _Sooner or later it will be banned once again. _


I love to hear people say, it's their body....
So then why are drugs illegal? If a person has the right to do whatever they want to their bodys and then should be allowed to do drugs, or sell their organs. Remember it's their body, right.....

[/quote]

Drugs should be legal. What kind of twisted logic is that - a stupid, intrusive law exists, so instead of getting rid of it let's create more stupid , intrusive laws ?

Look, if you're pro-life and/or anti-drugs, I can respect that, but trust other people to make that choice for themselves.
[/quote]

The point is that Pro-Choice people always claim that a women can do whatever they wants because, "It's their body".

Using that same logic, then people should be able to do just about any drug on earth or sell themselfs or whatever, because it is their body.
[/quote]

Exactly, they SHOULD be able to! It's not something that you can control, as proven by crime rates. You can't ever control other people's choices. We learned it with US Amendments 18 and 21, it doesn't work.

The fact is that the decision that you feel is right for you is not right for everyone.
*BOTTOM LINE, END OF STORY*
[/quote]

Thank you, at least someone got what I said


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

right.....

Hey anybody need a kidney or know someone who needs one. I have two right but I only need one.

It's on sale for only $10,000.00 but you have to pay all doc/hospital fees.

PM me for details, laters.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

sadboy said:


> right.....
> 
> Hey anybody need a kidney or know someone who needs one. I have two right but I only need one.
> 
> ...


ill give you $8500 and I'll pay the hospital bills but I'm not springing for anything fancy like anesthesia.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Make it $9000 and a bag of chips and you sir have a deal.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

sadboy said:


> Make it $9000 and a bag of chips and you sir have a deal.


ill give you a half eaten bag of Doritos, a litre of coca cola, a shot of JD a handful of tylenol and 9000$ for it...but the surgery gets done in the bathtub in my basement.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Puff said:


> Make it $9000 and a bag of chips and you sir have a deal.


ill give you a half eaten bag of Doritos, a litre of coca cola, a shot of JD a handful of tylenol and 9000$ for it...but the surgery gets done in the bathtub in my basement.
[/quote]

As long as you fly me first class round trip and make sure it is a real doc, you got a deal.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

sadboy said:


> So what if the girl did use protection and she still got pregnant. Oh well, too bad, you have to deal with it?
> 
> The "mother" is the one that is creating this "life", why does she not have the right to stop the creation? The woman is creating this life that she doesnt want, why does she have to suffer? Pregnant women go through some sh*t, I cant speak personally, cause Im not a woman. But I have 3 kids so Ive seen my wife go through a lot. Remember having a child is not only a financial burden, you also need to be physically and psychologically tough.
> 
> Its so easy to say adoption, but the woman suffers for 9 months and labor, for what? Giving up a child to the state? Plus, talking about psychological problems, Im gonna assume that its harder to give up a child than a fetus.


I guess you must have not read my post where I pointed out the MANY ways of protection that are on the market and must are free. Nice to see you see your childern as a financial burden. I wonder what you kids whould say if you told them that at an age they could understand what that meant.... If you didnt want any more kids then one of you should have gotten fixed or use some much better then a glove.

You and your wife should have talked to your doc about the MANY other items you could have used for protection. Ever heard of the shot, or the implant?

ignorance is no excuse.
[/quote]
Did I say my children are a burden to me? Did I say I had too many children or didnt want anymore? Dont be putting words in my mouth especially if its about my children asshole. Dont attack me personally or my wife, especially if your going to do it over the net punk.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

8o8P said:


> So what if the girl did use protection and she still got pregnant. Oh well, too bad, you have to deal with it?
> 
> The "mother" is the one that is creating this "life", why does she not have the right to stop the creation? The woman is creating this life that she doesnt want, why does she have to suffer? Pregnant women go through some sh*t, I cant speak personally, cause Im not a woman. But I have 3 kids so Ive seen my wife go through a lot. *Remember having a child is not only a financial burden,* you also need to be physically and psychologically tough.
> 
> Its so easy to say adoption, but the woman suffers for 9 months and labor, for what? Giving up a child to the state? Plus, talking about psychological problems, Im gonna assume that its harder to give up a child than a fetus.


I guess you must have not read my post where I pointed out the MANY ways of protection that are on the market and must are free. Nice to see you see your childern as a financial burden. I wonder what you kids whould say if you told them that at an age they could understand what that meant.... If you didnt want any more kids then one of you should have gotten fixed or use some much better then a glove.

You and your wife should have talked to your doc about the MANY other items you could have used for protection. Ever heard of the shot, or the implant?

ignorance is no excuse.
[/quote]
Did I say my children are a burden to me? Did I say I had too many children or didnt want anymore? Dont be putting words in my mouth especially if its about my children asshole. Dont attack me personally or my wife, especially if your going to do it over the net punk.
[/quote]

I was not attacking you or your family, maybe you should read what I said or read more importantly what you wrote. I guess people nowadays can not be told anything without getting all upset.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

sadboy said:


> So what if the girl did use protection and she still got pregnant. Oh well, too bad, you have to deal with it?
> 
> The "mother" is the one that is creating this "life", why does she not have the right to stop the creation? The woman is creating this life that she doesnt want, why does she have to suffer? Pregnant women go through some sh*t, I cant speak personally, cause Im not a woman. But I have 3 kids so Ive seen my wife go through a lot. *Remember having a child is not only a financial burden,* you also need to be physically and psychologically tough.
> 
> Its so easy to say adoption, but the woman suffers for 9 months and labor, for what? Giving up a child to the state? Plus, talking about psychological problems, Im gonna assume that its harder to give up a child than a fetus.


I guess you must have not read my post where I pointed out the MANY ways of protection that are on the market and must are free. *Nice to see you see your childern as a financial burden. I wonder what you kids whould say if you told them that at an age they could understand what that meant.... If you didnt want any more kids then one of you should have gotten fixed or use some much better then a glove. *

*You and your wife *should have talked to your doc about the MANY other items you could have used for protection. Ever heard of the shot, or the implant?

*ignorance is no excuse.*
[/quote]
Did I say my children are a burden to me? Did I say I had too many children or didnt want anymore? Dont be putting words in my mouth especially if its about my children asshole. Dont attack me personally or my wife, especially if your going to do it over the net punk.
[/quote]

I was not attacking you or your family, maybe you should read what I said or read more importantly what you wrote. I guess people nowadays can not be told anything without getting all upset.
[/quote]

I did read what you wrote. So your talking about my children and my wife, that seems to be my family.

Look at what I wrote, and the whole sentence. I did not say my children are a financial burden to me. People only talk about having to be financially ready to have a child, Im saying that you also need to be physically and mentally ready.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I see what your saying. When I first read it, I took as though your childern, my bad.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

ehh...thought it was relevent. anyway, be sure to watch past the 1:20ish part, that's when it really gets good.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

sadboy said:


> you keep talking like birth control can fix this problem. get it in your head, people f*ck up! and sometimes people are forced. you think its all black and white and you keep going round in circles.
> im done discussing this with you, well until you bring some more valid input to the discussion.


HAHAHAHA LMFAO!!!!

Birth Control CAN FIX THE PROBLEM. 
I think that's why it's called um, birth control.
It is black and white, that's what you dont see.
[/quote]

wow, see this is why i was getting tired of discussing this with you. 
lets se how you explain your post when i add the word rape.
"hey mr rapist man, plz allow me to add 2 sets or even 3 if your not too busy, of birth control before we engage in this violent and unwanted act of intercourse on my behalf".

take your LFMAO and consider yourself beat at this point.

but seeing how you just run in circles, i bet you're gonna go back on your statement like you have have so many times, or add something new, something you didn't write, but ofc we all should have known you felt or meant.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

Haha funny vid r1dermon

/lurks back into the shadows of this thread like i said i would before


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Nevermind said:


> Haha funny vid r1dermon
> 
> /lurks back into the shadows of this thread like i said i would before


No, you wont.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

C0Rey said:


> Haha funny vid r1dermon
> 
> /lurks back into the shadows of this thread like i said i would before


No, you wont.
[/quote]

You just wanna talk to me, i get that alot.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Getting back to the subject..

Does anyone think, or consider that a fetus/baby in a womb could possibly be/is a different person than the mother?
Who says their life would be a failure, or a burden? Could anyone know for sure if the baby's life would be a waste?
If you don't really know, or are only speculating, then isn't a decision for an abortion _(in most cases)_ based on 'what if, etc. speaking_ for _the child?
I mean maybe he/she would like a crack at life..?

/ducks


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

How easy it is for you to talk about rape. 
Women who have been raped, did not have a say in the act. I have made my opinion very clear to this act.

Every day people did have a save as to having sex or not. and yet they choose to have sex with little or no birth control.

I am running around circles, please. So are you.....

Enough said on the topic on my part.....

Hey Puff- when do you want my kidney? I really need those 9 g's



DiPpY eGgS said:


> Getting back to the subject..
> 
> Does anyone think, or consider that a fetus/baby in a womb could possibly be/is a different person than the mother?
> Who says their life would be a failure, or a burden? Could anyone know for sure if the baby's life would be a waste?
> ...


x's 2


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

sadboy said:


> Hey Puff- when do you want my kidney? I really need those 9 g's


sorry man...i got stoned...ate the food...then spent the 9Gs on doughnuts









MY BAD!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

but were do we draw the line?

at rape, at failed birth control, at one night stands, when a women all of a sudden finds herself in a position were shes not capable of taking care of the child to come, when doctors find major flaws on the baby or at the irresponsible that just mess up?

you do know that alot of women in countries were the procedure is banned take it on themselves, doing whatever they can to rid them self of the baby. often leading to tragedy.

and dippy i mean i cant argue with the fact that its a dilemma, shure it would be great to see what would become of the child, but thats not possible and imo would be fair to those that do end up as burdens or losers anyway.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Puff said:


> sorry man...i got stoned...ate the food...then spent the 9Gs on doughnuts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/gives evil eye for not sharing doughnuts


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

C0Rey said:


> but were do we draw the line?
> 
> at rape, at failed birth control, at one night stands, when a women all of a sudden finds herself in a position were shes not capable of taking care of the child to come, when doctors find major flaws on the baby or at the irresponsible that just mess up?
> 
> ...


abortion = killing losers/bums/plague of society right? 
The only difference is the time right? 
So lets say that a Mother of a 13 year old rapist has the right to shoot his kid with a shotgun right?

Nobody has the right to end a life of someone.

Quoted from the Webster dictionary website.

_LIFE -

1 a: the quality that distinguishes a vital and functional being from a dead body b: a principle or force that is considered to underlie the distinctive quality of animate beings c: an organismic *state characterized by capacity for metabolism, growth,* reaction to stimuli, and reproduction._


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Blitz023 said:


> but were do we draw the line?
> 
> at rape, at failed birth control, at one night stands, when a women all of a sudden finds herself in a position were shes not capable of taking care of the child to come, when doctors find major flaws on the baby or at the irresponsible that just mess up?
> 
> ...


abortion = killing losers/bums/plague of society right? 
The only difference is the time right? 
So lets say that a Mother of a 13 year old rapist has the right to shoot his kid with a shotgun right?

Nobody has the right to end a life of someone.

Quoted from the Webster dictionary website.

_LIFE -

1 a: the quality that distinguishes a vital and functional being from a dead body b: a principle or force that is considered to underlie the distinctive quality of animate beings c: an organismic *state characterized by capacity for metabolism, growth,* reaction to stimuli, and reproduction._
[/quote]

By that definition, nobody also has the right to tear out a weed from their backyard.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Puff said:


> ...and sadboy, why are you typing like you're talking like a preacher?


He isn't...trust me!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> but were do we draw the line?
> 
> at rape, at failed birth control, at one night stands, when a women all of a sudden finds herself in a position were shes not capable of taking care of the child to come, when doctors find major flaws on the baby or at the irresponsible that just mess up?
> 
> ...


abortion = killing losers/bums/plague of society right? 
The only difference is the time right? 
So lets say that a Mother of a 13 year old rapist has the right to shoot his kid with a shotgun right?

Nobody has the right to end a life of someone.

Quoted from the Webster dictionary website.

_LIFE -

1 a: the quality that distinguishes a vital and functional being from a dead body b: a principle or force that is considered to underlie the distinctive quality of animate beings c: an organismic *state characterized by capacity for metabolism, growth,* reaction to stimuli, and reproduction._
[/quote]

By that definition, nobody also has the right to tear out a weed from their backyard.
[/quote]

why, is it against the law to kill weeds now? because i know it's against the law to kill humans...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> but were do we draw the line?
> 
> at rape, at failed birth control, at one night stands, when a women all of a sudden finds herself in a position were shes not capable of taking care of the child to come, when doctors find major flaws on the baby or at the irresponsible that just mess up?
> 
> ...


abortion = killing losers/bums/plague of society right? 
The only difference is the time right? 
So lets say that a Mother of a 13 year old rapist has the right to shoot his kid with a shotgun right?

Nobody has the right to end a life of someone.

Quoted from the Webster dictionary website.

_LIFE -

1 a: the quality that distinguishes a vital and functional being from a dead body b: a principle or force that is considered to underlie the distinctive quality of animate beings c: an organismic *state characterized by capacity for metabolism, growth,* reaction to stimuli, and reproduction._
[/quote]

By that definition, nobody also has the right to tear out a weed from their backyard.
[/quote]

why, is it against the law to kill weeds now? because i know it's against the law to kill humans...
[/quote]

Who said anything about law ? I am just translating his definition as he gave it to us using the Webster dictionary


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

the definition characterises what is living and what is not...i mean, micro-organisms live inside you and make you sick...you take medicine to make you better, is that wrong because you're killing infectious diseases? point is, how do you establish if something is living or not? a fetus isnt just sitting there like a brick in the womb, it moves, breathes, has a heartbeat, the blood flows, (granted not in that order...). and it's not "right" to kill a human based on societies perception of murder. but it is accepted to kill weeds, twigs, and hell, even other living breathing creatures.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

8o8P said:


> *Honestly...I don't understand why they look decayed, or like a bomb went off*. But it still doesn't change the way I feel. Still pro choice. My GF of 5 years has 2 kids, and thats enough for right now. At this time in my life, a baby wouldn't be a good thing. I'm all about myself right now. Until I can provide for a child in every way, nice house, new mini van for the wife, all the toys the kid could ever want, etc, and still be able to have the things the WIFE AND I want too, I am not having kids until then. Call me selfish, or what have you, but thats the way I feel. I have an agreement with my GF that if she was to get pregnent before we were ready, then we would pay the man. I would not and will not give a child up for adoption. Don't want anything coming back into my life that I had nothing to do with. I would feel guilty. Best to get it over with and make things easier on us BEFORE the "child" knows what is going on. No feelings, no thoughts, no name, no nothing thus far. So there would be no guilt having an abortion. Just mt 2 pennies


The reason it looks like that is the fetus is killed the day before the procedure. The patient goes into the office before the day of the procedure to get a shot in her stomach. This shot is what kills the baby prematurely before the procedure happens. Thats why they look decayed. Also, thats why they get butchered because they are already dead and its easier taking it out by pieces than a whole. Ive done a paper on this so I know a little about it.
[/quote]

That's disturbing...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

still remember the first day i ever saw an abortion picture. protestors outside my high school of all places. must have been students with banners of a dead fetus on them chanting something...whatever protestors chant. i cant stand protestors, stupid hippies in their irrelevant circles egging eachother on for some cause no passer by cares for, all they want is to get thru the street your blocking so they can get to the damn bank...anyway....
so anyways, it was pretty nasty and i looked into it as a kid and was quite disturbed by what happens. its definately a life changing event in anyones life. its such a touchy subject though, especially as a man because who am i to say anything? but i suppose if i get someone pregnant its just as much mine as it is hers so i belive every man and woman should have at least an idea of what they think is right and wrong with abortions.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

sadboy said:


> multiple my "slutty acquaintance" by all who have had an abortion. And I think that *this world is full of ""slutty acquaintances". *


Ain't that the truth.

Someone who posted "Abortion is a necessary evil" is on point. You have 'sluts/manwhores' and than you have 'good catholic girls/boys'...somewhere along those lines, someone is going to have a mistake because of a misjudgement. If the 'kids' aren't ready for the biggest commitment of their life, than an abortion should be offered...hoping they learn from their mistakes.

But than again, to quote sadboy

"this world is full of 'slutty acquaintances.'"


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> multiple my "slutty acquaintance" by all who have had an abortion. And I think that *this world is full of ""slutty acquaintances". *


Ain't that the truth.

Someone who posted "Abortion is a necessary evil" is on point. You have 'sluts/manwhores' and than you have 'good catholic girls/boys'...somewhere along those lines, someone is going to have a mistake because of a misjudgement. If the 'kids' aren't ready for the biggest commitment of their life, than an abortion should be offered...hoping they learn from their mistakes.

But than again, to quote sadboy

"this world is full of 'slutty acquaintances.'"
[/quote]

good post.
makes sense


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> but were do we draw the line?
> 
> at rape, at failed birth control, at one night stands, when a women all of a sudden finds herself in a position were shes not capable of taking care of the child to come, when doctors find major flaws on the baby or at the irresponsible that just mess up?
> 
> ...


abortion = killing losers/bums/plague of society right? 
The only difference is the time right? 
So lets say that a Mother of a 13 year old rapist has the right to shoot his kid with a shotgun right?

Nobody has the right to end a life of someone.

Quoted from the Webster dictionary website.

_LIFE -

1 a: the quality that distinguishes a vital and functional being from a dead body b: a principle or force that is considered to underlie the distinctive quality of animate beings c: an organismic *state characterized by capacity for metabolism, growth,* reaction to stimuli, and reproduction._
[/quote]

By that definition, nobody also has the right to tear out a weed from their backyard.
[/quote]

why, is it against the law to kill weeds now? because i know it's against the law to kill humans...
[/quote]

And its legal to smoke weed right?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> still remember the first day i ever saw an abortion picture. protestors outside my high school of all places. must have been students with banners of a dead fetus on them chanting something...whatever protestors chant. i cant stand protestors, stupid hippies in their irrelevant circles egging eachother on for some cause no passer by cares for, all they want is to get thru the street your blocking so they can get to the damn bank...anyway....
> so anyways, it was pretty nasty and i looked into it as a kid and was quite disturbed by what happens. its definately a life changing event in anyones life. its such a touchy subject though, especially as a man because who am i to say anything? but i suppose if i get someone pregnant its just as much mine as it is hers so i belive every man and woman should have at least an idea of what they think is right and wrong with abortions.


Some idiot Americans (not bashing you guys just that these were Americans that had come here for this sole purpose) were protesting abortion in our main shopping street. Showing blown up pictures like to ones shown in the video. i mean in the middle of the day with kids walking around. someone grabbed their sign pretty quick and told the to f*ck off. 
im all about freedom of speech, but there are better way sto go about it.
also at this particular incident a woman walked up to them and told them se had been raped and had taken an abortion and how disappointed she was with their behavior. they said something about how she was going to hell. lol what a bunch of dimwits.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Getting back to the subject..
> 
> Does anyone think, or consider that a fetus/baby in a womb could possibly be/is a different person than the mother?
> *Who says their life would be a failure, or a burden? Could anyone know for sure if the baby's life would be a waste?*
> ...


Dave Thomas, founder of Wendy's was adopted and never even met his birth parents.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> still remember the first day i ever saw an abortion picture. protestors outside my high school of all places. must have been students with banners of a dead fetus on them chanting something...whatever protestors chant. i cant stand protestors, stupid hippies in their irrelevant circles egging eachother on for some cause no passer by cares for, all they want is to get thru the street your blocking so they can get to the damn bank...anyway....
> so anyways, it was pretty nasty and i looked into it as a kid and was quite disturbed by what happens. its definately a life changing event in anyones life. its such a touchy subject though, especially as a man because who am i to say anything? but i suppose if i get someone pregnant its just as much mine as it is hers so i belive every man and woman should have at least an idea of what they think is right and wrong with abortions.


Some idiot Americans (not bashing you guys just that these were Americans that had come here for this sole purpose) were protesting abortion in our main shopping street. Showing blown up pictures like to ones shown in the video. i mean in the middle of the day with kids walking around. someone grabbed their sign pretty quick and told the to f*ck off. 
im all about freedom of speech, but there are better way sto go about it.
also at this particular incident a woman walked up to them and told them se had been raped and had taken an abortion and how disappointed she was with their behavior. they said something about how she was going to hell. lol what a bunch of dimwits.
[/quote]

agreed. i dont like when people throw images for ALL to see, kids included. abortion is an adult subject, little kiddies shouldnt be bombarded with images like that. im also for free speach but as you know freedom and responsibility seldom go hand in hand. telling that lady she was going to hell? who the hell are they to pass such a judgmental statement. this comming from someone who probably sins like no tomorrow. half the people who prtest or are so outspken about moral and ethical issues seem to bare some great sins themselves.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

There is absolutley zero justification for abortion.. zero, non, zilch. Murder is murder.

And im shocked at how ignorant people are here, which is better, to die or to grow up unhappy? 
Ok thats just bullshit... total and 100% "B-U-L-L S-H-I-T" You never know, people who have said they hate children or never want them have ended up with them and been loving parents.

I should not have been, bad rubber. Yet my mother did not go with an abortion, even when she was almost dying she did not consider an abortion.(and we both would most likley have died if they hadent done a cesearian) I grew up in a loving home, thou unintended and unexpected i was still loved by both of them.

Abortion doctors also should not really have the right to practice medicin, and abortion is definatley not ethical period.
It is even in conflict with the Hippocratic Oath which in many countries is a requirement to swear in order to practice medicine.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

sadboy said:


> I see what your saying. When I first read it, I took as though your childern, my bad.


Its all good.. Misunderstanding.


----------

